# Dog Friendly Sites



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

I have just come across this website.

Thought it might be useful.

Its got just about everything you can think of for Holidays with dogs and 
Dog Days Out.

It gives pages of Dog Friendly Accomodation - Hotels, B&Bs, Guest Houses, Self Catering & Cottages, Holiday Parks, Caravan & Camping Sites, Holidays on the Go! and Overseas Accommodation

Have a look for yourself

DOG FRIENDLY BRITAIN


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds interesting moonlight but the link didn't work for me  
Lesley


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Oops.  I've fixed the link. It works now.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank for the link. Brilliant website. very useful

thanks again

maggie


----------

